# Romanian field trip(Brasov)



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,here are a few pics about what I found this year in Brasov,Romania.
First of all,lacerta agilis
































Bufo bufo
































Bombina variegata
















Bombina bombina








Triturus alpestris

























And last but not least,bufo viridis


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Another trip from Black Sea coast...
_Pelophylax ridibundus_

















_Pelophylax kl. esculentus_
















_Pelophylax lessonae_








_Emys orbicularis_
















_Natrix tessellata_

































Melanistic specimen








_Natrix natrix_








Melanistic








Habitat









_Lacerta viridis_
































The only _podarcis tauricus_ i have ever found


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Another one from Brasov area...
_Rana temporaria_








































_Rana temporaria_ tadpoles








_Bufo bufo_
















_Bombina variegata_








Habitat for many species(including european tree frog,great crested newt,yellow bellied toad,european green toad,sand lizard and grass snake)








_Ichtyosaura alpestris_
















_Lacerta agilis_
























_Zootoca vivipara_


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Few shots from today
_Bombina variegata_








_Lacerta agilis_
















_Anguis fragilis_
















_Bufo viridis_


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Today I was on field and I found lots of juvenilles...
_Bufo viridis_ 








_Bombina variegata_
















_Ichtyosaura alpestris_








_Bufo bufo_ adult male
























Their habitat:








I also found many sand lizards(_lacerta agilis_),a grass snake(_natrix natrix_) and few common frogs(_rana temporaria_),but I didn't take any pictures of them.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for sharing just great pics :2thumb:


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks!: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you!I hope I will come with "fresh finds" next week.
All the best,
Florin!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Fantastic!! Think I might be Booking a holiday to Romania!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Outstanding photo's Mate:2thumb:


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for sharing


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> Fantastic!! Think I might be Booking a holiday to Romania!


 Beat you to it, just booking flights now.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

awesome! Romania is in my traveling wishlist now :2thumb:


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you buddies,if any of you will come to visit Romania,just PM me:lol2:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

We are coming to stay near Brasov 23 - 30 October, will drop you a pm


----------

